# Mixing micronized iron with substrate



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Looking to add to my substrate some micronized iron' below the peat layer.
What is micronized iron, how good is it for substrate and where can I get it please?


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

jerime said:


> What is micronized iron, how good is it for substrate and where can I get it please?


Micronized iron is a finely ground iron powder. By itself, it is not very useful to aquatic plants as the iron is not in a form that the plants can use. However, when employed in conjunction with peat as you suggested, I am guessing that the acid will transform the iron into a form that the plants can use. I do not know where one finds it.

Any particular reason why you prefer this product over one of the many commercially prepared substrates, in all sorts of price ranges (i.e. Flourite, Profile/Aquatic Plant Soil, Eco-Complete, etc.)?


----------



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for your reply cS.
The main reason is that most of the products you mentioned aren't available in my country (except laterite).
As you mention' the peat's acidity would change the iron's form to such that the plants can use....
What do you think of the suggested substrate (with a bit of Humus inside...)?


----------

